# Brick Waves



## invisible (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the type of image that doesn't really work with the new bright white background of the forum. To view it as it was intended to be viewed (i.e., on a dark background), please click this link: Breaking Waves | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome! I know where you were!

That building was great to shoot, and sometimes daunting. There is just soooo much.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 27, 2011)

very cool form, lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Feb 28, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Awesome! I know where you were!
> 
> That building was great to shoot, and sometimes daunting. There is just soooo much.


Agreed. In my case, it was around noon (very harsh light that day) and I was visiting with my family. All my photos were rushed and only this one turned out alright. Just that side of the building would've deserved 30-45 minutes of thinking & shooting.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Similar situation for me. I did go back again, though. I would love to see how morning light, and evening light effect the building. I got a lot of abstracts from the inside. 

What did you think of the displays? I had a hard time with it. The curved glass cases gave wonky reflections of other lights and video. You were just bombarded with audio, video, text, image stimuli, that it became nauseating to me. Tie that all up with a harsh message, and it really had a forceful, and often unpleasant impact. I really want to know if that was a design choice / purposeful.

Did you get any images inside?
Did you post more photos from your trip (Facebook or Flickr)? I'd love to see them.
I could point you to mine, if you are interested in my perspective of DC


----------



## Frequency (Mar 1, 2011)

Good find; yet a variation should have been included to keep away monotony; the image looks heavy  a bit


----------



## PopCulture (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool! Your photo really captured the beauty of it.


----------



## invisible (Mar 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Similar situation for me. I did go back again, though. I would love to see how morning light, and evening light effect the building. I got a lot of abstracts from the inside.


I'm travelling to Montreal in a couple of months. I'll try to steal my brother's car and visit Ottawa again. This and other buildings in the area should make for great subjects under the right light. 



Bitter Jeweler said:


> What did you think of the displays? I had a hard time with it. The curved glass cases gave wonky reflections of other lights and video. You were just bombarded with audio, video, text, image stimuli, that it became nauseating to me. Tie that all up with a harsh message, and it really had a forceful, and often unpleasant impact. I really want to know if that was a design choice / purposeful.


We spent just a few hours in Ottawa, and in that short period we visited the Parliament, the National Gallery and this museum. Quickie visits everywhere, not the type you really enjoy, and I don't think I got to see the exhibits that you mention. (Then again, this was about 3 years ago and my memory is feeble.) I do remember thinking that the Museum of Civilization was top notch, though.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Did you get any images inside?
> Did you post more photos from your trip (Facebook or Flickr)? I'd love to see them.
> I could point you to mine, if you are interested in my perspective of DC


Not in this building. I did get a couple images inside the National Gallery, one of which I posted on my Facebook page (link in my sig) on Feb. 3.

Would love to see your take on DC. 



Frequency said:


> Good find; yet a variation should have been included to keep away monotony; the image looks heavy  a bit


I agree that it looks a bit heavy; if I had the chance to shoot it again, I'd leave some more breathing space above  but not much more.

Thanks everybody for the feedback!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 1, 2011)

if this building was on its side, it would make a fantastic biking terrain


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude! This is really funny. We are talking about two different buildings done by the same architect in two different cities.
I gotta find my pictures of the Museum of Native Americans in Washington DC. Is that the same thing in Ottawa? Is this museum a franchise?
Holy cow!


----------



## invisible (Mar 3, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> if this building was on its side, it would make a fantastic biking terrain


Haha!



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Dude! This is really funny. We are talking about two different buildings done by the same architect in two different cities.
> I gotta find my pictures of the Museum of Native Americans in Washington DC. Is that the same thing in Ottawa? Is this museum a franchise?
> Holy cow!


LOL, funny indeed! It looks like it's the same architect who designed both buildings: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Douglas_Cardinal


----------



## daarksun (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome image.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this! it took me a second to realize how you took this. I like photos you have to sort of figure out


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Mar 4, 2011)

Liking the play of shadow an light on the stone facade. As an architectural student it really grabs me.


----------



## invisible (Mar 5, 2011)

ScribbledShinanigans said:


> I like photos you have to sort of figure out


Same here 

Thanks everyone!


----------

